# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Medizin in Frankreich, Belgien oder Luxemburg?

## Safari2012

Hallo, 

im kommenden WS mchte ich gerne anfangen Medizin zu studieren. Da meine Abiturnote (2,9) fr einen Platz in Deutschland deutlich zu schlecht ist, habe mich mich nun auf die Alternativen Frankreich, Luxemburg und Belgien (Wallonien) konzentriert. 

Diesbezglich habe ich jedoch eine Fragen und hoffe, dass mir jemand mit Erfahrungen oder Tipps geben kann. 

Zum Thema franzsische Sprache:
Ich hatte Franzsisch LK und bin stetig dabei, diese Kenntnisse noch weiter auszubauen.

Was die Universitt in Brssel angeht, bin ich momentan auf dem Stand, dass man einen, meiner Ansicht nach, recht schwierigen Aufnahmetest bestehen muss, in dem Franzsisch und Mathe und zustzlich noch 4 weitere Fcher geprft werden. Jedoch finde ich im Forum immer wieder Aussagen, dass es keinen Eignungstest gibt, stimmt das nun mit dem Test oder nicht?
Und wie sieht es whrend und am Ende des ersten Jahres aus? Wie stark wird noch gesiebt? Ist das vergleichbar mit Frankreich? 

Wenn es Erfahrungen von Leuten gibt, die in Frankreich studieren, wre es sehr toll, wenn ich darber etwas erfahren knnte. Insbesondere, inwiefern es, mglich oder unmglich ist, den concours zu bestehen. 

Ich hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten. 
Danke im Voraus. 

Lg, 
Safari2012

----------


## Caors

Also Frankreich ist fast unmglich: da hast du ein anne prparatoire und die Durchfallquoten sind extrem hoch.
Fr ein Studium auf franzsisch wrde ich dir nur raten, wenn du wirklich sehr gute Franzsischkenntnisse hast, das heisst vor allem medizinische Texte auf franzsisch verstehen und auch dem Professor folgen knnen etc.
Fr glaube ich alle Unis in Frankreich und Luxemburg brauchst du mindestens das DELF (B2) oder DALF (C1). Kostet etwa 200€.
An der Universitt in Luxemburg kannst du dann, wenn du die Sprachanforderungen erfllst anfangen und dann, wenn du unter den besten bist, in Deutschland, Frankreich oder Belgien im 2.Jahr weiterstudieren. Da gibt es mit Abkommen mit den jeweiligen Unis. Ist aber natrlich auch sehr kompetitiv.
In Belgien knnen auch alle beginnen, da wird aber auch nach dem ersten Jahr stark ausgesiebt.
Alle drei Lndern haben also ihren NC nach einem Jahr. 

Wieso probierst du z.B. nicht den EMS in sterreich ? Andere Mglichkeiten sind Ungarn (teuer) oder wie ich gehrt habe auch die Uni Riga (Lettland).

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein bisschen helfen.

Lg

----------


## Safari2012

Danke erstmal fr die schnelle Antwort. Das Frankreich nicht gerade die beste NC Alternative und dass der "Concours" nach dem ersten Studienjahr sehr anspruchsvoll ist, (Frankreich hat gerade im Medizinstudium ein sehr elitres System, die Noten der Studienabschnitte entscheiden ber die sptere facharztweiterbildung) ist mir bereits bekannt. 

Ja - auch die Franzsischkenntnisse mssen sehr gut sein. Trotzdem halte ich an diesem Ausweg fest und arbeite stetig an der Weiterentwicklung meiner Franzsischkenntnisse, (etwa durch Intensivkurse oder andere Sprachkurse), weiterhin bieten beinahe alle franzsischsprachigen Fakultten diverse Sprachkurse an, die u.a. auch die ntige Terminologie lehren. 

Die Universitt Luxemburg setzt kein Sprachinveau voraus, (was natrlich nicht heit, dass nicht ein bestimmtes Niveau vorhanden sein muss, um im Studium erfolgreich zu sein). Ein weiterer Vorteil an der genannten Universitt ist die Bereitstellung einer bestimmtes Kontingent an Studienpltzen nach dem ersten Studienjahr, (nachteilig allerdings, dass die aufwendige Anerkennungsbrokratie dies einigen Berichten zufolge nicht selten verhindert). In Belgien entscheidet laut den relevanten Internetseiten ein Testverfahren mit naturwissenschaftlichen Inhalten ber den Erhalt eines Studienplatzes. 
Hierbei bin ich mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher und wrde mich da gerne besttigen lassen. 

Auf den zulassungsrelevanten Internetseiten der "ULB" stie ich auf folgende Zeilen: 

EXAMEN D'ADMISSION UNIVERSITAIRE, darauffolgend nhere Erluterungen. 

(http://www.ulb.ac.be/enseignements/i...admission.html)

Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen? Ist dieses Zulassungsverfahren allgemeingltig? 

Im brigen wrde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn sich auch solche Studenten melden, die tatschlich die Erfahrung eines franzsischsprachigen Studiums gemacht haben, solche Erfahrungswerte sind fr mich sehr wichtig. 

Ein Studium in sterreich wrde ich auch noch in Betracht ziehen, obgleich ich die Chancen auf einen Studienplatz nicht allzu realistisch einschtze, (selbst mit guten naturwissenschaftlichen und kognitiven Grundlagen ist es nicht einfach, ein sehr gutes Testergebnis zu erzielen, welches ja die Voraussetzung fr ein Studienplatz ist, habe mir ein bungsbuch zum TMS gekauft). 

Die Semmelweis Universitt Budapest sowie die Universitt Witten Herdecke und die Universitt Riga haben hohe Studiengebhren, (Witten Herdecke ist mit etwa 750 € noch am gnstigsten dabei), dann folgen Budapest, Riga und weitere Universitten mit etwa 10.000 jhrlich. Obgleich es vermeintlich attraktive Studienkredite gibt, solche mssen spter natrlich beglichen werden. Wenn man dann alle Aspekte eines Medizinstudiums betrachtet ist ein solch kostenspieliges Studium nicht effektiv. 

Ich freue mich aber auch ber Beitrge, die das Gegenteil beweisen. Wer kennt denn noch andere "NC Alternativen" ? 

Beste Gre

----------


## Caors

Die Uni Luxemburg setzt Sprachkenntnisse voraus:
Pour s'inscrire dans la filire Mdecine, l'tudiant doit pouvoir prouver  au moment de la date limite d'inscription un bilinguisme franco-allemand (certificats de langues C1 ou cursus scolaire dans le systme luxembourgeois) .

Wenn du also nicht in Luxemburg zur Schule gegangen bist, musst du das C1 Sprachdiplom haben.

Das mit der Anerkennung des Jahres der Uni Luxemburg klappt wirklich nicht immer. Daher Scheine werden nicht immer fr quivalent erklrt, musst dann vielleicht kleine Scheine noch nachholen.
 aber wenigstens httest du dann einen Platz in Deutschland!

Hier auch noch ein Link zum Thema Belgien: http://www.anemf.org/Medecine-en-Belgique.html

Hier auch noch ein kurzes Video zum Thema Bewerbung Medizin in verschiedenen Lndern (auch England, Niederlande)
: http://www.studieren-in-england.de/4...anmedizin.html

----------


## NickRiviera

Also wenn dir Ungarn und Lettland zu teuer sind, dann kannst du beispielsweise in Arad/Rumnien fr 3500 Euro/Jahr Medizin studieren: http://www.uvvg.ro/site/en/
Es gibt einen Studiengang in Franzsisch, einen Studiengang in Englisch und natrlich einen Studiengang in Rumnisch - Sprachzertifikat brauchst du aber fr egal welchen Studiengang. Bei besonders guten Leistungen bekommt man sogar einen groen Teil der Studiengebhren rckerstattet, zumindest in der rumnischen Abteilung, wie es bei den bei den fremdsprachigen Kursen abluft weiss ich nicht.
Ich kenne auch Leute die von Arad aus nach Italien einen Quereinstieg gemacht haben (es studieren sehr, sehr viele Italiener in Arad - sind evtl. wegen der guten italienischen Restaurants hier  :hmmm...:  ), wie aber Quereinstige in andere Westeuropische Lnder von der Brokratie her ablaufen weiss ich leider nicht, mal abgesehen von Deutschland, da bekommt man nach dem 3. Jahr das Physikum anerkannt, ob man dann das Glck hat einen Platz zu bekommen ist die andere Frage.
Ein Platz in Arad wrde dir bei frhzeitiger Bewerbung wohl auch sicher sein, es gilt nmlich wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst, erst bei den Sptbewerbern entscheiden i.d.R. die Bewerbungsunterlagen ber Platz oder nicht.
Wenn dir Grostdte mit mehr Freizeitangeboten mehr zusagen, dann kann ich dir Timisoara empfehlen, das kostet 4000 Euro/Jahr oder Cluj Napoca mit 5000 Euro/Jahr, dort gibt es aber natrlich auch mehr Wettbewerb um die Studienpltze - wobei man das Studentenleben aber auch nicht mit dem in einer deutschen Stadt vergleichen kann, man muss halt Rumnisch knnen um wirklich an der Kultur und auch dem Nachtleben teilnehmen zu knnen, da es aber wie Franzsisch und Italienisch eine Romanische Sprache ist, fllt einem das ungleich leichter als beispielsweise Ungarisch oder Lettisch.

----------


## pefan

die Niederlanden...

du bezahlst im durchschnitt 2000euro studiengebhren im jahr und einige universitten bieten medizin auf englisch an (dh ein sprachzertifikat entfllt, da deutsche Staatsbrger solch ein Zertifikat nicht bentigen)

du kannst natrlich auch niederlndisch lernen, was locker in 8wochen auf nt2 niveau gebracht werden kann (kostet dich nur geld zb in maastricht fr knapp 1200euro)

aufjedenfall brauchst du jedoch bestimmte naturwissenschaftliche kombinationen (deswegen bietet sich meistens ein vorsemester in kln an)

und das studium ist in bachlor und master gegliedert

(ganz gezielt kenn ich mich nur fr maastricht aus)

fr den ITM (international track medicine) in maastricht musst du einen test bestehen, und fr den niederlndischen track erfolgt alles ber eine Lotterie.

----------

